
Ask HN: What are fastest paths to financial success? - snowisgone
<i>At Digg, one mentor gave me the savvy advice that the fastest path to financial success was working for four years at three different just-about-to-IPO companies. A surefire way to retire by forty. (This is, for the record, pretty good advice.)</i><p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lethain.com&#x2F;forty-year-career&#x2F;<p>What are other fastest paths to financial success? Currently am a software engineer, so looking for advice in this career choice.
======
icedchai
Real "The Millionaire Next Door." The basics are 1) get a decent job, 2) live
below your means, 3) save and invest (mostly in low cost index funds or ETFs.)
Do this for a couple of decades.

Finding three solid about-to-IPO companies would be like winning the lottery.
You'll need more luck than you think. Take the luck out of the equation.

------
gregjor
First, you need to make a lot of money. Credit to Monty Python for this tip.

------
morninglight
For starters, always define your important goals in terms of clear and
unambiguous metrics. For example: What are your criteria for 'financial
success'?

------
throwaway888abc
Shhh.. Black jack

